# Regarding the 'bumping' of threads



## Joe Blow (8 June 2005)

There are a few posters (I will mention no names   ) who make it part of their daily routine to bump threads of stocks they hold with posts that add absolutely nothing to the thread. Their motive, of course, is simply to draw attention to that particular stock. I'm sure I'm not the only one who is tiring of this practice.

From now on, these posts will be deleted without notice.

It is fine to comment on a stock's price movement, but only if it is significant in some way. If it went up or down by 0.5%, that is not significant.

It is not okay to repeat the same information again and again in the same thread. Please only add a post to a thread if you have something new or interesting to say. Repetitious posts get boring very quickly.

This is an example of an unnacceptable post: "Still in an uptrend. Should see $10 by August!" 

I do not want to see threads cluttered up with these kind of useless posts - which essentially are ramps - and I'm sure many other members feel the same way.

If anyone has any comments, I welcome your input.


----------



## mime (8 June 2005)

What if people want to create more discussion about the thread? Surly it's better to bump the thread rather then start a new one.


----------



## Joe Blow (8 June 2005)

mime said:
			
		

> What if people want to create more discussion about the thread? Surly it's better to bump the thread rather then start a new one.




I have no problem with someone bumping a thread because they have something to add that might stimulate some more discussion. In fact, I welcome it.

I'm specifically referring to posts with no real content that are made for the sole reason of drawing attention to the stock/thread. The members that do this are usually repeat offenders.

I do not wish to stifle discussion. I only want to weed out posts that add absolutely nothing to the thread.

99% of the posts here are fine.


----------



## Joe Blow (8 June 2005)

Of course, if you disagree with my approach to these kind of posts, please let me know.

The opinions of ASF members are important to me.


----------



## mime (8 June 2005)

Do you have an example of these "bumps"?


----------



## Joe Blow (8 June 2005)

mime said:
			
		

> Do you have an example of these "bumps"?




I didn't want to point the finger at anyone in particular, but this is the kind of post I had in mind: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showpost.php?p=5632

I don't want to come across as a dictator ruling ASF with an iron fist... I just want to maintain the high level of discussion that we have here. 

I definitely want people to tell me if they agree or disagree with me on this issue. That way I can get a feel for how everyone feels. I certainly don't want to drive anyone away from ASF... I like having you all here.

Maybe I'm completely wrong on this? Let me know what you all think.

P.S. I would like to add that I am mostly referring to threads in the ASX Stock Chat forum. Some of these threads are hundreds of posts long and the sort of posts I'm referring to just make them longer without really adding to the discussion.


----------



## Smurf1976 (8 June 2005)

-Bump-

 

Good point Joe, agree with you in general. Only exception which comes to mind is if someone doesn't have anything to add themselves but just wants to bring a thread back into focus because, well, it's been literally a month and plenty had happened so _someone_ must have something interesting to say about it.

Just one thing though, I must go to the doctor and get my head checked. I seem to have developed a strange mind reading ability. I just "knew" the example you used would relate to ZFX. We don't want too much fowl play or to ruffle any feathers though.   : 

Now all I have to do is get this mind reading stuff happening with the ZFX price, or any other stock price, and get it to work a day in advance and I ought to do rather nicely.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (8 June 2005)

> I didn't want to point the finger at anyone in particular, but this is the kind of post I had in mind: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showpost.php?p=5632




I totally agree here Joe!

Give my regards to your cat.


----------

